# 18 Watt Marshall vs TC-15 Vox/Matchless



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been dying to do a DIY amp and was planning on getting an 18W Marshall clone. However, now that I've read AJCoholic's thread on his Trinity TC-15 build I am having doubts. I like the whole Vox chime vibe and really like the idea of the flexibility of the TC-15. While sound clips of the 18W are a dime a dozen, I can't find that many for Vox/Matchless type clones.

In any event, after selling some effects and a small tube amp I now have the cash to get the kit. I just have to decide which one to get. 

Here's some info to give you an idea of what I play...I have a DRRI which I use primarily for blues and to get those Fender Cleans. I also have a Peavey Delta Blues which I use clean or dirty and with a ton of effects chained together to mess around with different sounds. 

In addition to blues and Classic Rock (Zeppelin etc...) I like trying out U2 Edge type textures and am still trying for that David Gilmour tone.

Opinions please...18 Watt Marshall or TC-15???

Oh yeah. I'm planning on building a head unit with a 2x12 cab.

There should be a poll attached but I don't think I did it right.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I happen to own the Trinity 18 sIII (which I recently converted the TMB channel to Plexi specs), the original 15 and the newer TC15, and the Deluxe as well.

I have had my 18 the longest, and my 15 was built shortly after (about 14 months ago) The TC 15 is my newest and is pretty much an original 15 with the added EF86 channel (although the 15 uses actual transformers from Matchless, the TC15 uses the Trinity xformers - but I cant hear any real difference personally).

My take - the 18 is a great amp. Really toneful and repsonsive but the clean is not "clean enough" - for me to use as a single amp gigging. I used to use my 15 for cleans and the 18 for overdriven sounds. Then, I found that the 15 responded to pedals VERY well. Now, I can get ANY tone I want from the 15 and my board. The 18 watter IMO doesnt take effects as well. But what I really miss is that chimy clean.

Now, let me explain that I am coming from the apsect of playing in a cover band - whith a very varied song list from Sabbath to the Cars to modern rock to the Beatles, etc... and everything in between. I rely on that clean tone a lot that the 15 has. WHen I kick on my TS808 I get the milder, middly OD tone I need to play stuff like the HIp. WHen I want to rock or even get into metal territory (we do play some Judas Priest and other 80's rock bands) I rely on my plexitube fdrom tone bone. The 15 also takes the clean boost, delays and chorus,flanger, etc superbly.

FOr me, the tc15 does it all (but again, not on its own, with the pedal board) based upon the cleans I can get from it even at a fairly loud volume (more than loud enough to play the smaller bars we play).

My 18 watter - I prefer to play that straight through the amp. I like the sound of the amp a lot, but it is IMO more limited do to the fact there is not too much clean headroom.

If I had to choose one amp, it would be the TC15. The EF86 channel is AWESOME! It makes the OD pedals sound rich & creamy. I will be AB'ing the amp the next time we gig as going through both sides of the TC15 will allow even more tones and textures to an already awesome sound.

Can you tell I absolutely love my TC15??? 

I doubt HIGHLY if you build a kit you wilol be dissapointed. VEry unlikely!

AJC


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Paul said:


> You should have put up a 3rd option for "BOTH".
> 
> Which Delta Blues do you have? The 2-10 or the 1-15. I am a HUGE fan of the single 15" speaker for guitar amps. It is soooo under-appreciated. If you have the 2-10, rethink the 2-12.......
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right Paul. That wasn't very helpful. LOL! Both would be #1 too expensive and #2 too easy to choose. As for the Peavey, I have the PDB 1x15. I reluctantly bought it because I couldn't find a used Classic 30. I glad I did. It does a lot of stuff really well. It is an awesome amp and very under rated. I won't sell it until I find something else close enough to replace it.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

TC-15 for sure. There are quite a few good basic tones in there. The EF86 channel rock like crazy. The other channel with give you some of the best cleans around IMHO.

Larry


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not partial to totally clean. I've always like a couple mm of dirt even when I'm playing clean. However, I've not experience with a TC15, or Vox as that matter (I'm correct in assuming that the TC15 is a derivative of the AC15). I know Marshall, Tweed, Blackface, etc. 

So, in short, I couldn't vote.


----------

